# Tuning the Bowtech 82nd and 101st Airborne



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone help me out with tuning these two bows? Do they have the dots on the cams like the older models?

Where do they usually like the centershot and nock point to be set?

Also, I can't find the specs on the 101st, can someone give me those also?

Thanks!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

The only way to tune them is at full draw, the dots on the cams are for the college kids that throw the bows together at factory. The cams have draw mods on them, which will hit the cables at full draw. You draw the bow on a draw board or draw hook, and watch the cams come around and in to the cables. You want to make it so the mod draw stops have equal distance between them and the cables at full draw on both cams. When you have that set, you move the movable draw stop in to place. You want it so that when you draw the bow, and you come in to the wall, you want a 1/32 gap between the draw mod stops and the cables, and if you pull hard in to the wall they should just touch the cables. 
Hope this helps bud...
Center shot should be around 7/8" and nock point should be around 90.


----------

